

What are good resources to learn about iOS app design? - Dramatize

My background is in web design. I'm very comfortable with the limitations and techniques needed to design websites.<p>Where do I start learning how to design apps? How does the UI work? Why do some apps look like Path, while others look like the default UI.<p>Anyone know a good starting point?
======
_pius
<http://designthencode.com> was good for helping me get it.

Also worthwhile to review the WWDC videos available at
<http://developer.apple.com> and the Stanford iOS course at
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

------
yottabyte47
iOS Human Interface Guidelines

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserE...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html)

Apple recommends reading it all the way through first as opposed to using it
as a quick reference on a specific topic.

------
Dramatize
Here are a few resources I found:

Good first intro [http://mobile.tutsplus.com/tutorials/mobile-design-
tutorials...](http://mobile.tutsplus.com/tutorials/mobile-design-
tutorials/iphone-design-templates/)

_plus's suggestion for designthencode.com was great

This was good to play around with layouts
<http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/iphone-gui-psd-v4/>

This could be good <http://www.tapptics.com/series/code-custom-graphics-
xcode/>

------
ScottWhigham
I think that "From Idea to App" is a good intro to all of the tech behind the
UI. It has some code but the main point is to teach the "What you need to know
in order to design"

[http://www.amazon.com/Idea-App-Creating-animations-
gestures/...](http://www.amazon.com/Idea-App-Creating-animations-
gestures/dp/0321765559/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1328960591&sr=8-7)

I'm working through it now and I really am enjoying it.

------
maxstoller
<http://mobile-patterns.com/>

------
andrewtbham
stanford iphone classes

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

